# a few questions



## bobberz87 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes I have a few questions and was wondering if anyone could help me out.

1 I was wondering what is the best way to cycle a fish only or reefless tank?

2Also, I was wondering the lighting required for live rock?

3 what is the difference between cured and uncured live rock?
thanks alot,
bob


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Although your first question is confusing with your 2nd question. Are you going with Fish Only set-up or Fish Only With Live Rock set-up ? 

Bump on question #1 - can ya answer this one for him guys ?

#2 - type of lighting is not a factor in cycling live rock.

#3 - Uncured live rock is rock that is shipped with alot of die-offs from transport. They have to be cured at your home for 3 weeks or so to rid of the die-offs before putting into your DT.

Cured live rock is rock that is cured but but not completely.You will need to cure it more but curing time quicker. Unless you get FULLY cured rock from your lfs, they can be added to your DT right away and cycle from there.


----------



## bobberz87 (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry that I didnt specify, I plan on doing a reef, but my friend is setting up a reefless tank and asked me to ask. 
So you dont need any special lighting for live rock? if you did have like rock would they benefit from like compact lighting or high Intensity?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best way to cycle a tank with live rock is to put it in and make weekly waterchanges. Without liverock I'd use a piece of uncooked shrimp from your local grocery store.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

The live rock itself won't need any lighting, however any corals or algaes on the live rock may die if adequate lighting isn't provided.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, you need the same kind of lights for your liverock as you would need for corals, unless you have rock that is very plain and ugly, used only for filtration. Without such lighting, the liverock won't stay very lively for long, and it will become the ugly "base' rock.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

and only leave your lights on 8-10 hours a day even for the cycling process. I learned the hard way 14hours...:chair: hair algae like no other...


----------



## bobberz87 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks alot guys, one more quick question, ive heard and read so much on the right salinity to run for fish and reef tanks anywhere from1.019 to 1.027 which is the best?


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Opinions vary a lot, from my experience american's seem to prefer around 1.023-1.025 where in australia we seem to prefer 1.025-1.028. Most of my stock comes from the GBR which has a S.G of 1.027, so that's what I keep my tanks at. However for a reef tank IMO I would not suggest going lower than 1.024.


----------



## linda (Feb 9, 2007)

hi i am cycling a tank at day 7 in the cycling process i added afew peices of live rock and a damsel however i already had ammonia my question is will this make the ammonia levels higher or will it be any6 difference in the long run?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

liverock will greatly speed up the cycle if it was cured properly and shipped properly... the damsel you could have just skipped on.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

To elaborate; if there was dieoff on the live rock, due to improper shipment or care, then youll have higher ammonia readings. On the other hand, if everything went smooth, then you shouldnt experience dieoff, hence no excess ammo, rather lower ammo


----------

